# Bulk Locusts?



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone know the best site to get shed loads of locusts at a cheap price? My cham has gone off crix completely! :censor:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

have you tried the livefoodwarehouse?...livefoodsdirect??...and thereptileshop??


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

I've gone for livefoods warehouse as the other don't do bulk quantities. Mantis world on ebay do 100 and 500 bulk orders, but it's cheaper to order 100 from livefoods warehouse than them. Do people know any real bargains out there?


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

Live foods direct do do bulk orders they are just out of stock at the moment,I have used them for a long time and always had good service and very good quality foods,but am going to try live foods warehouse ,untill they get some back in stock as I have heard good things about them.


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

We do bulk l bulk locusts too

Locusts - Bulk Packs - Evolution Reptiles


----------



## Labtechlesley (Apr 21, 2008)

I have just had a delivery of 100 large locusts from Mantis World (same price for 100 as livefood warehouse) and they arrived within 24 hours, not a single dead one. Would recommend to anyone.


----------



## SiLvEr_SnAkE (Mar 1, 2008)

I've used both Evolution and RicksLiveFood, both are great customer service, I'd recommend them both.


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

linda60 said:


> Live foods direct do do bulk orders they are just out of stock at the moment,I have used them for a long time and always had good service and very good quality foods,but am going to try live foods warehouse ,untill they get some back in stock as I have heard good things about them.


I've been looking at their site loads and they haven't had bulk quantities in for ages! :bash:



Evolution said:


> We do bulk l bulk locusts too
> 
> Locusts - Bulk Packs - Evolution Reptiles


Cool! I'll give you guys a try next! I'll probably get some curly wings. waxies and locusts from you so look out! : victory:



Labtechlesley said:


> I have just had a delivery of 100 large locusts from Mantis World (same price for 100 as livefood warehouse) and they arrived within 24 hours, not a single dead one. Would recommend to anyone.


I used mantis world for my last order and they were great! But for the larger sizes, their prices aren't as competitive! Especially when you have to factor in delivery as an extra cost and over places it's just what you see!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Not to depress you - but wait til the fussy little darling goes off locusts as well............ then you'll have fun *sniff*. I HATE roaches.


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

If he does he does! I'll just cross that bridge when I get there! I try and give him a mix, but I think he knows if he doesn't eat crix, then I'll offer him locusts, waxies and waxmoths!  It's a good mix right now! He'll get back to crix eventually!


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

My chameleons wouldnt eat the same thing for more than 2 weeks at a time! if i was lucky! Nows the time of year to give them all the big moths and daddy long legs and whatever else flies through the window. I used to pupate maggots for them aswell, they love flies. If you continually have a variety, they tend not to get bored as quickly


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

I always use Livefoods. I've tried other places and nothing compares IMO


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

recently started with live food warehouse, couldnt be happier with them, they are quick and deliver next day.


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

inkyjoe said:


> My chameleons wouldnt eat the same thing for more than 2 weeks at a time! if i was lucky! Nows the time of year to give them all the big moths and daddy long legs and whatever else flies through the window. I used to pupate maggots for them aswell, they love flies. If you continually have a variety, they tend not to get bored as quickly


I try and give him as much variety as possible, but if I buy in food, then it's hard to keep so much variety alive for so long! I do catch him quite a few things from my garden (I live in a little village so no pesticides!) and he loves everything really!


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> recently started with live food warehouse, couldnt be happier with them, they are quick and deliver next day.


I ordered from them recently, but everything go so muddled, in the end I gave up. I'll be sticking to livefoods :2thumb:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, I got my order today! I got a lot more than I bargained for!  It said 50 on the side, but it was a lot more like 80! Plus, they were huge! TOO huge in fact that I've rang them as I want to send them back! I'll order some of the smaller size now and hopefully they'll sort out a return for me (the website says they will!) I'll let you know!


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

jrf23 said:


> Well, I got my order today! I got a lot more than I bargained for!  It said 50 on the side, but it was a lot more like 80! Plus, they were huge! TOO huge in fact that I've rang them as I want to send them back! I'll order some of the smaller size now and hopefully they'll sort out a return for me (the website says they will!) I'll let you know!


From Where?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Livefood Warehouse! They're great. Been using them since I ordered that last lot!


----------

